
Show HN: Sell It Easy – Sell anything in 30 seconds - brahnema
Hey HN! We launched Sell It Easy today on Product Hunt http:&#x2F;&#x2F;producthunt.co and would love to hear some feedback. Basically, you submit and item you want to sell, we calculate the top price we think you could get, and if you agree we sell it for you. We handle everything including listing, managing, picking up the item from you (or providing a pre-paid shipping label), and shipping to the buyer. We cut costs with bulk shipping rates and increase sale prices by utilizing multiple markets. You get paid immediately via PayPal, Square Cash, or Bitcoin. Let me know what you think!!
======
an_ko
Maybe you should link directly to it? [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/sell-
it-easy](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/sell-it-easy) and
[http://www.selliteasy.co/](http://www.selliteasy.co/) right?

------
stephensonsco
This is really interesting. One my biggest problems is extracting cash out of
stuff that I am too busy to sell. Printing a label and packing is a bit of a
hassle still though. Make that easy and I'll make it rain.

